# Birthday Cake recipe



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the recipe I used for Leila's birthday cake and icing. Both dogs and humans can eat it. But I've gotta tell you, I didn't care for it myself. Maybe if it had sugar in it, but I didn't want Leila to have sugar. Both of our dogs LOVED it more than anything they've tasted before. 

Cake:
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup natural peanut butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/3 cup honey
1 cup shredded carrots
1 egg
1 tap vanilla

Mix and bake in 8 inch cake pan on 350 degrees for 30-40 minutes until you insert a toothpick and it comes out clean. I did grease and flour the pan. Instead of shredding carrots, I bought a little bag of julienne cut carrots. Worked great!

Icing:
12 oz cream cheese, room temperature
2 tsp honey
1 tap vanilla
3 tsp cinnamon

I only spread it on top, but was enough to put all over the cake. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! It might actually be best that dogs prefer it over humans...I've been known to do some damage when it comes to cake lol

*sigh* a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips hahaha!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.....sounds delicious!! Will try it for sure!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this!!! it looks really yummy!!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw thanks for this, Sammy turns 1 in a couple of weeks so guess what i'm going to 'try' and bake him, and I do say try


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> Thank you! It might actually be best that dogs prefer it over humans...I've been known to do some damage when it comes to cake lol
> 
> *sigh* a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips hahaha!


Lol Kaylla! 

I'm going to try this recipe for Paisley's birthday! It sounds delicious. Lol!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I cant wait to make this tomorow as its Peppino's 2nd birthday!!! I am so thankful that you posted this!!!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds good to me but anything with peanut butter...halo won't eat. Lol I think I may make it for me lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You really can't taste the peanut butter in this, but dogs may be able to or smell it since they're senses are more sensitive. I would've probably liked it if it had sugar in it. The honey isn't enough to sweeten it to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

